# [Heisec] CleanIT: Europa zwischen Internet-Freiheit und Terrorbekämpfung



## Newsfeed (21 August 2012)

Die Clean IT getaufte EU-Initiative, die terroristische Aktivitäten im Netz aufdecken und unterbinden soll, hat neue Vorschläge vorgelegt, die bis zum Herbst in einen Maßnahmenkatalog münden sollen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------



## Heiko (21 August 2012)

> Dazu sei es wichtig, dass die Provider und andere Diensteanbieter in ihren Geschäftsbedingungen die rechtswidrigen terroristischen Aktivitäten im Netz ausdrücklich untersagen.


Ah, ja. Genau.


----------

